# Travel Destinations > Europe >  10 Best places to Find a Lucky Charm

## andrwclark

Hoover Dam
Reichsburg Cochem
Upwey Wishing Well
Casa di Giulietta
Lincoln Tomb
Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II
Pike Place Market
Blarney Castle
Wayland's Smithy
Riviera Hotel

----------


## Rekobo

I really liked thisinformation.

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for nice post, I like this.

----------


## davidsmith36

Best Lucky Charms: 
 More Lucky Animal Charms 
Lucky Rabbit Foot Charms
 Lucky Number Eight Charms 
Lucky Number Seven Charms 
 Ladybugs as Good Luck Charms

----------

